# old grocery store



## jasonyoung (Dec 29, 2009)

check it out.


----------



## leo (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice one !!  thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Redbow (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice photograph ! Those old store's used to be everywhere, now they are mostly gone or have been closed for years !


----------



## Crickett (Dec 29, 2009)

Pretty cool. I've been by that old store before.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice photo!


----------



## jasonyoung (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.. this is the first of many. Not grocery stores but HDR!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 29, 2009)

Old buildings make great shots!  Nice!


----------



## Resica (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 29, 2009)

is that by chance in cumming ga?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 29, 2009)

shdybrady19 said:


> is that by chance in cumming ga?



Acworth...Corner of 92 and Cedearcrest Rd


----------



## xs5875 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would love to know about those places you know, like see actual photos of when it was running at its prime, from inside and out what it sold, etc..there is an old store here in orchard hill that says general store and United States Post Office on the brick above the opening, its ruining though..the train tracks used to stop 15 ft from the door..ahh the good ole days...I am beginning to think like Nicodemus...born too late!Good Job on the HDR..


----------



## Browtine (Dec 29, 2009)

I miss those old stores! My school bus used to stop at one and let us off to get things. Stuff was still cheap, too. I wish stores like that were still runnin' even if they were higher than the "modern" stores. I always liked the old guys that ran those old stores. Just good folks.

Nice HDR, too. Not overdone like some I've seen. Photomatix? I had it on my old PC, but lost it along with everything else and that's one thing I don't have up and runnin' again yet.


----------



## jasonyoung (Dec 29, 2009)

Fro1911nut said:


> Acworth...Corner of 92 and Cedearcrest Rd



Exactly right!


----------



## jasonyoung (Dec 29, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I miss those old stores! My school bus used to stop at one and let us off to get things. Stuff was still cheap, too. I wish stores like that were still runnin' even if they were higher than the "modern" stores. I always liked the old guys that ran those old stores. Just good folks.
> 
> Nice HDR, too. Not overdone like some I've seen. Photomatix? I had it on my old PC, but lost it along with everything else and that's one thing I don't have up and runnin' again yet.



Photomatix for the basic HDR and then photoshop CS4


----------



## quinn (Dec 29, 2009)

nice shot.I'm not old enough to have memories from them though.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 29, 2009)

I ride by that store everyday and I've always wanted to snap some shots of it.  They would not be near as nice as that one though, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jasonyoung (Dec 31, 2009)

quinn said:


> nice shot.I'm not old enough to have memories from them though.



me either, oh and the fact that I moved here from Oregon.. We never had COKE splattered on everything!



ShimanoFisherman said:


> I ride by that store everyday and I've always wanted to snap some shots of it.  They would not be near as nice as that one though, absolutely beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## Foxhunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice job! I love shots like this.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice.  Good job on the HDR.

Hoss


----------

